# Pc Kauferlaubnis



## Hotgoblin (29. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies!

Da ich einen alten Pc von 2005 noch habe
und kaum noch neuere Spiele zocken kann
möchte ich mir einen neuen Pc zulegen.
Allerdings erlauben meine Eltern es nicht einen
neuen zu kaufen ,obwohl ich mehr als genug für
einen neuen habe (denek so 400&#8364. Meine
ganzen Freunde haben highend Gaming
PCs nurnoch ich steh mit soner Schrottkiste da.
Muss sagen bin erst 16 Jahre alt und habe natürlich
ein eigenes Konto.

Also nochmal:

Ich möchte einen Pc *von meinem Geld kaufen*.

*Hier mein PC:

Prozessor: AMD Atlon 64 X2 Dual Core Prozessor 4200 (insgesammt 2,19 GhZ)

Motherboard: MSI RS482M2/RX482M2 (MS-7093)

Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 6600 (256 mb)

Arbeitsspeicher: 3 Gb DDR1 Ram

Betriebssystem: XP Home Edition (32bit)*


Wisst ihr wie ich meine Eltern vielleicht überreden kann?

Darf ich einen PC vielleicht auch kaufen wenn es meine
Eltern verbieten?


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

[entfernt]

Oder machs einfach.

Oder sag ihnen du sprichst sonst nichtmehr mit ihnen.

Oder erklär ihnen die Lage wie du sie uns erklärst hast und sag ihnen, du hast das Geld zusammengespart und findest, dass du mit 16 Jahren reif genug bist um dein eigenes Geld zu verwalten.


----------



## Greshnak (29. April 2009)

Ich glaube du darfst dir den vom gesetz her kaufen, könntest ja mal deinen Politiklehrerfragen, ich glaub wenn der nich mehr als Tausend Euro kostet darfst du das oder so.


Hast du geschwister die dir beim überzeugen helfen könnten? So sehen deine Eltern das nichtnur du die Pro Argumente gut findest, sondenr auch ein obejktiver Betrachter.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

so alt is der do garnid ... ich hab nur bessere Grafikkarte und motherboard aber sonst alles (von der leistung her) fast gleich

und ich kann au farcry und crysis spielen ohne lags

fürs gamen brauchste nur ne starke graka da is der cpu fast egal .. mein ganzer PC (siehe sig) hat insgesamt 470 &#8364; gekostet

lg


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Ich glaube du darfst dir den vom gesetz her kaufen, könntest ja mal deinen Politiklehrerfragen, ich glaub wenn der nich mehr als Tausend Euro kostet darfst du das oder so.
> 
> 
> Hast du geschwister die dir beim überzeugen helfen könnten? So sehen deine Eltern das nichtnur du die Pro Argumente gut findest, sondenr auch ein obejktiver Betrachter.



Leider nein.
Bin ein Einzelkind...

Ist wirklich schwer sie zu überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Night schrieb:


> Oder erklär ihnen die Lage wie du sie uns erklärst hast und sag ihnen, du hast das Geld zusammengespart und findest, dass du mit 16 Jahren reif genug bist um dein eigenes Geld zu verwalten.



Habe ich schon oft gemacht aber meine Eltern sehen es einfach nicht ein.
Sie finden das sei zuviel Geld.

Außerdem erlauben meine Eltern mir nichtmal irgendein Teil für den Pc noch zu kaufen.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

du musst den neuen pc in verbindung mit schule bringen. z.b. das auf deinem alten pc powerpoint nicht funzt das aber wichtig für vorträge ist. das ist natürlich gelogen aber es könnte helfen so zu argumentieren^^


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Zeige ihnen, das der Pc positive Effekte bei dir erzielt. Wenn dies nicht so ist, entsage dich deiner Eltern und erkläre den Streik! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur in was?...


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. April 2009)

Danke euch zwei werde
es damit mal versuchen.


----------



## Spectrales (29. April 2009)

Kommst du mit dem PC nicht aus?

Ich hab grad mal 1GB Ram und 1,5 Ghz..
Ich kann mich nicht beschweren..

Wenn du alles selbst bezahlst musst du deine Eltern gar nicht fragen


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Also.. rechtlich gesehen.. (haben das Thema in der Berufsschule durchgenommen)

KÖNNTEN deine Eltern Einspruch erheben.. dagegen kannst du vor dem 18. Lebensjahr nichts machen.
Sie könnten dir den PC wegnehmen und den Typ, der ihn dir verkauft hat zwingen, ihn zurückzunehmen...

Also red einfach mal mit ihnen, sie werden es dir schon erlauben, wenn du das Geld selber lieferst.


Abgesehen davon, dein PC ist doch wirklich nicht schlecht..  das sollte doch reichen oO


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Die Gründe wären ja gut, aber diese Gründe solltest du von Anfang an haben und nicht einfach so plötzlich.
Dann meinen, sie nur du suchst Ausreden, dass du den Pc kaufen kannst.

Übrigens finde ich deine Eltern sind ziemlich streng. Wer weiss, vielleicht ist es auch besser so.


----------



## Noxiel (29. April 2009)

Ich würde ja mal lieber wissen, warum die Eltern unseres TEs etwas gegen einen Rechner haben. Schlechte Zeugnisse, mangelnde Aufmerksamkeit in der Schule, fernbleiben des familiären Abenbrottisches um wieder irgendeine Schwarzfelstiefe zu raiden etc pp.

So unglaublich es hier mache wohl finden (jüngeres Publikum, ihr versteht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) haben Eltern hin und wieder auch mal berechtigte Einwände gegen die Anstalten des Filius.


----------



## Thront (29. April 2009)

*als ich das letzte mal bei meinen eltern betteln musste gings hierum:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*+*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Jetzt ist es plötzlich da.


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. April 2009)

Lüg halt n bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sag, dein alter PC ist kaputt, du weißt aber nicht warum (außer deine Eltern kennen sich etwas mit IT aus, was ich aber mal bezweifle), brauchst aber einen für die Schule, da ihr öfters mal Office, Internet und diverse Anwendungen benutzen müsst, das Geld hierfür würdest du selber stellen (machst du ja auch). Wenn die 400€ dennoch zu viel sein sollten, kannst du wenigstens für ~100€ die Grafikkarte aufrüsten, damit der PC "wieder" funktioniert. 
In disem Falle einfach mal den Stromstecker aus dem Mainboard ziehen und den PC wieder zuschrauben um das "Dilemma" zu demonstrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder falls du nicht lügen willst musst dich wohl oder übel auf ein Kompromiss einlassen. Da ist dann ebenfalls Fantasie gefragt (ich kenne deine Eltern ja nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2009)

und wenn lügen nicht geht und du dieses teil aber unbedingt willst mach ihn halt kaputt


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Noxiel. Wenn deine Eltern so rigoros gegen die Anschaffung eines neuen Rechners sind, dann werden sie ihre Gründe haben. Vielleicht sind sie der Meinung, dass du zuviel Zeit davor verbringst und sind deshalb besorgt. 
Wenn mein Kind nur noch vor dem PC hocken und darüber alles andere vergessen würde, wäre ich auch gegen die Anschaffung eines neuen Rechners. Die wenigstens Eltern verbieten einem etwas ohne Grund. 

Anstatt zu lügen, würde ich dir ein offenes und sachliches Gespräch empfehlen. Versuche, die Sichtweise deiner Eltern zu verstehen und geh einen Schritt auf sie zu. Biete ihnen an, als Gegenleistung mehr im Haushalt zu machen oder sie sonst wie zu entlasten. So merken sie, dass dir die Anschaffung eines neuen Rechners sehr wichtig ist und du bereit bist, auch etwas dafür zu tun.


----------



## Thoor (30. April 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> *als ich das letzte mal bei meinen eltern betteln musste gings hierum:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oida ich hab mit 7 um so n Teil gebettelt und alles vesucht mit 10 hab ichs gekriegt>.>

Frag einfach deine Eltern und wenn sie nein sagen flipp nicht aus bleib sachlich und versuchs später wieder bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"bart und lisa:" Fährst du mit uns zu mount splashmore" Homer"Nein" Bart und lisa" fährst du mit uns zu mount splasmore"


----------



## sympathisant (30. April 2009)

einfach kaufen. sofern es dein geld ist (taschengeld, selbst verdient) kannst du damit (fast) machen was du willst (stichwort: taschengeldparagraph).

und wenn er erst mal da steht wirst du ihn auch benutzen können.


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. April 2009)

kauf ihn dir einfach, rechtlich darfst du das
sie werden ihn ja nicht kaputt machen, wenn er mal da steht 

ansonsten macht doch ein deal. die meisten teenies sind faul. ich unterstell dir das mal auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. sagst mama und papa. ich spüle jeden tag (sofern ihr keine spülmaschine habt), wisch 2x die woche den boden, und putze das bad (mit toilette, DA freut sich die mama  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ), und dafür darfst du dir einen besseren pc kaufen, von deinem geld, und achtest gleichzeitig drauf, das er nicht zu teuer wird. sie können ja mitkommen, einen kaufen.
wichtig ist natürlich, das du das auch wirklich machst, für spätere verhandlungen, also dauerhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

argumente mit schule etc werden nichts bringen, da sie ja wissen, das du ihn fürs spielen willst. biete denen was an


----------



## Stancer (30. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> kauf ihn dir einfach, rechtlich darfst du das
> sie werden ihn ja nicht kaputt machen, wenn er mal da steht
> ...



FALSCH !!!

Rein rechtlich gesehen darfst du dir von dem Geld, welches dir zu freien Verfügung bereitgestellt wurde, wie z.b. Taschengeld, kaufen was du willst.

Das sagt zumindest der Taschengeldparahraph aus. Allerdings fällt dieser Paragraf nur unter "kleinere Geschäfte". D.h. das Geschäft muss sich in einem vernünftigen Rahmen bewegen und 400&#8364; sind weit darüber.

Man sagt normal das der Taschengeldparagraph bis zu einem Betrag von 20&#8364; gilt also zum Kauf einer CD, Süßigkeiten oder kleineren Dingen ebn.
Alles andere was teurer ist bedarf der Zustimmung der Eltern. D.h. wenn du ihn dir einfach kaufst ist das Geschäft schwebend ungültig und wenn die Eltern nein sagen isses ein ungültiger Vertrag und der Händler muss den PC zurück nehmen.


Wie man die Eltern überzeugt ?

Na mit guten Leistungen. Evtl. solltest du langsam lernen, das man sich alles im Leben verdienen muss. Also leiste Arbeit im Haus (Im Garten z.b. Rasen mähen, unterstütz deine Eltern bei der Hausarbeit und übernimm Funktionen) und zeige gute Leistungen in der Schule.
Wenn sich deine Eltern auch nur Ansatzweise mit PC´s auskennen wird man sie nicht überzeugen können, warum man einen besseren PC braucht, denn zum lernen und schreiben reicht auch nen alter Pentium 1.

Vereinbare mit deinen Eltern nen gewissen Notenschnitt, den es zu halten gilt. Fällst du unter diesen Notenschnitt, so ist der PC weg.


----------



## 1Auriga1 (30. April 2009)

Die Frage ob du den rein rchtlich kaufen darfst oder nicht ist eigendlich nicht relevant. Da du 16 bist dürfen dir deine Eltern den neuen PC wieder wegnehmen, weil sie deine Erziehungsberechtigten sind und du noch nicht volljährig. Selbst wenn sie ihn nicht zurückbringen könnten, wird der schneller wieder weggeschlossen sein als du den Powerknopf am Pc finden kannst, weil du ihn trotz Verbot deiner Eltern gekauft hast. Gegen Absprachen handeln mögen Eltern in der Regel überhaupt nicht und bestrafen dies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also tu dir selbst ein gefallen und beherzige die Tipps die dir hier gegeben wurden um deine Eltern zu überzeugen, sonst wird das nix mit dem neuen pc.


----------



## Zonalar (30. April 2009)

"Du sollst nicht Lügen" - Die Bibel
Willste noch ne Quelle?

Es hat einen Grund, warum sowas drin steht. Tu dir selbst nen Gefallen und beherzige meinen Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (30. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> FALSCH !!!
> 
> Rein rechtlich gesehen darfst du dir von dem Geld, welches dir zu freien Verfügung bereitgestellt wurde, wie z.b. Taschengeld, kaufen was du willst.
> 
> ...




also 400 euro hat man in ferien locker zusammen .. mit nem job z.b. und heutzutage sind 400 euro eher wenig. er will kein auto oder n haus kaufen.

aus der wikipedia:

In Deutschland gilt nach dieser Vorschrift ein Vertrag, den ein Minderjähriger, der das 7. Lebensjahr vollendet hat, abschließt, auch ohne Zustimmung des gesetzlichen Vertreters von Anfang an als wirksam, wenn der Minderjährige die vertragsmäßige Leistung mit Mitteln bewirkt, die ihm zu diesem Zweck oder zu freier Verfügung von dem Vertreter oder mit dessen Zustimmung von einem Dritten (z. B. einer Tante, die dem Minderjährigen mit Zustimmung der Eltern ein Geldgeschenk macht) überlassen worden sind. Die Überlassung des Taschengelds zur freien Verfügung oder zu einem bestimmten Zweck ersetzt also die Zustimmung zu dem konkreten Vertragsschluss.


und


Das Sparen des Taschengeldes ist generell erlaubt. Das BGB schreibt nicht vor, für wie viel Geld der Minderjährige einkaufen darf.[sup][1][/sup]


----------



## zadros (30. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Du sollst nicht Lügen" - Die Bibel
> Willste noch ne Quelle?
> 
> Es hat einen Grund, warum sowas drin steht. Tu dir selbst nen Gefallen und beherzige meinen Beitrag
> ...



"Du sollst nicht töten" - Die Bibel

"Nach intensiver Beschäftigung mit der Geschichte des Christentums kenne ich in Antike, Mittelalter und Neuzeit, einschließlich und besonders des 20. Jahrhunderts, keine Organisation der Welt, die zugleich so lange, so fortgesetzt und so scheußlich mit Verbrechen belastet ist wie die christliche Kirche [PS: das Wort "christlich" ist dann ein Etikettenschwindel bzw. Betrug], ganz besonders die römisch-katholische Kirche" - (in: Die beleidigte Kirche, Freiburg 1986, S. 42 f.).

Sei mit Romanen wie der Bibel als Quelle ein bischen vorsichtiger ;-)


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

Die Frage ist, ob ein 16-Jähriger sich für 400€ einen PC kaufen sollte, der _primär_ zum spielen gedacht ist. Sicher, für 400€ bekommt man keinen Super-PC, trotzdem ist es in dem Alter eine Menge Geld. 
Es geht nichtmehr lange, und dann steht schon der Führerschein vor der Tür, eventuell will man sich einen Roller oder ein Moped kaufen, und für die Freundin sollte man auch noch n bischen was über haben.


Manchmal ist es schwer, die Entscheidung der Eltern einzusehen, das merk ich bei meinen Kindern auch immer wieder, aber die Eltern wollen nur das Beste für die eigenen Kinder. Wenn sie also entscheiden, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dass ein neuer PC nicht sein muss, sollte man das in den meisten Fällen akzeptieren. 
Sicher fällt es schwer, besonders wenn der gesammte Freundeskreis "HighEnd-Rechner" haben (was ich bezweifel, vielleicht 1 oder 2 Freunde). Man sollte sich dann aber auch die finanzielle Lage der jeweiligen Familie anschauen. Bei einer Familie in einem 300m²-Haus ist das weniger ein Problem, als bei einer 8-köpfigen Familie in einer 4-Zimmer Plattenbau-Wohnung.

Die Eltern werden für diese Entscheidung sicherlich einen Grund haben - frag sie doch danach. Wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass du dann zuviel spielst, dann macht doch eine Art Vertrag. Zum Beispiel bekommst du das Stromkabel des PCs nur zwischen 17:00 und 20:00. Da sind die Eltern dann sicher aufgeschlossener für einen Kompromiss.


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2009)

Das Ziel ist, Deine Eltern nicht zu überreden, sondern zu überzeugen. Überredest Du sie nämlich dazu könnte es passieren dass Du das Teil kaufst und es dann heisst "Wir habens uns jetzt doch anders überlegt."
Daher zeige ihnen dass Du verantwortungsvoll bist, mit Deinem Geld umgehn und selbst einschätzen kannst, ob ein neuer PC für Dich sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Allzu einfach ist das nicht, aber irgend nen Deal wirst Du bestimmt mit ihnen eingehn können. Du kannst Dir zB vorschlagen zusätzliche häusliche Pflichten zu übernehmen wie 1x in der Woche einkaufen gehn, jeden 2.Tag abwaschen, die Wäsche waschen, die Wohnung staubsaugen oder was weiss ich. Oder alternativ besorgst Du Dir (mit Erlaubnis Deiner Eltern versteht sich) nen kleinen Job wie Zeitungen austragen oder sowas. Wenn alles nichts hilft würd ich davon abraten auf stur zu schalten und das Ding einfach zu kaufen. Deine Eltern könnten nämlich genauso auf stur schalten und das Teil einfach wegschliessen. Sowas würd ich nicht riskieren.
Wichtig ist dass Du sie nicht gegeneinander ausspielst, denn das merken sie früher oder später und dass Du ihnen klar machst dass Du mit ihnen gleichberechtigte Verhandlungen antreten möchtest, auch wenn Du ihr Kind bist. Bringe vernünftige und überzeugende Argumente wie "Zum Erwachsen werden gehört auch dazu mit Geld umzugehn.", sei Dir aber jederzeit bewusst, dass wenn sie Dich wie nen Erwachsenen behandeln sollen Du unter Umständen dann mehr als Erwachsener behandelt wirst als Dir lieb ist, denn da kommen so manche Pflichten auf einen zu an die man als Teenager nicht denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zuletzt musst Du aber auch bedenken dass Du schlicht noch nicht mündig bist und im schlimmsten Fall hast Dus in 2 Jahren überstanden und kannst Dir Deinen PC kaufen.


----------



## Zonalar (30. April 2009)

> "Du sollst nicht töten" - Die Bibel
> 
> "Nach intensiver Beschäftigung mit der Geschichte des Christentums kenne ich in Antike, Mittelalter und Neuzeit, einschließlich und besonders des 20. Jahrhunderts, keine Organisation der Welt, die zugleich so lange, so fortgesetzt und so scheußlich mit Verbrechen belastet ist wie die christliche Kirche [PS: das Wort "christlich" ist dann ein Etikettenschwindel bzw. Betrug], ganz besonders die römisch-katholische Kirche" - (in: Die beleidigte Kirche, Freiburg 1986, S. 42 f.).
> 
> Sei mit Romanen wie der Bibel als Quelle ein bischen vorsichtiger ;-)



Da Postet man einen Zitat aus der Bibel, der eigentlich mehr zur Belustigung als um einen wirklich ernsthaften Beitrag gedacht war, und man wird wieder gerade vollgeflamed, was die Kirche alles falsch gemacht hat...

Bedenke: Die Christen sind Menschen. Menschen machen Fehler, egal ob sie Politiker sind, der Abwart, die Schüler, Muslime, Afghanistaner, Siamesische Zwillinge oder Christen sind!

Mein Gott...


Edit: Ich habe mir deinen Text nochmals durchgelesen und möchte diesen text über mir nicht einfach so stehen lassen. 
Ich bin selber Christ und gehe 3mal (ich weiss, viel zu übertrieben. Aber ich liebe unsere Kirche^^) in die Kirche. Und das freiwillig und gerne! Du weisst schon, so mit Absicht. 
Gehöre ich jetzt zu einem Verbrecherring, der für viele Schandtaten verantwortlich ist? Muss ich jezz ins Gefängnis, weil ich "Christ" bin? Bei der "in Namen Gottes" (ich hasse es, wenn ich höre, dass es wirklich so war...aber es war so...) viele Menschen getötet worden sind. Zum Beispiel der Kreuzzug... 
Renne ich herum mit meiner Mg, um "die Sündigen ihrer gerechten Strafe vollzuziehen"? 
Als Christ sollte man nicht richten, vorallem nicht hinrichten! 

Wenn ich einen Fehler mache, wird Gott es mir verzeihen, wenn ich ihn drum bitte mit ganzem Herzen.
Aber die Menschen nicht.

Ich bin sicher, dass bei so manchem von euch irgendwo steht,das ihr Christen seid (wie heisst die Akte nochmal? Personenverzeichnis?ka...).
Wann ward ihr aber das letzte mal in der Kirche? Oder wie gross ist der Abstand zwischen euren letzten 5 Kirchenbesuchen? Falls ihr jemals so oft inner Kirche wart...

Wie ihr seht gibt es genug Menschen, die sich als "Christ" ausgeben können, aber nur wenige, die auch Christen sind.


Wenn das mal keine Abschweifung war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So und jezz wieder zurück zum Thema. Wer Fragen hat, der soll mir doch bitte ne Pm schreiben.


----------



## marion9394 (30. April 2009)

kauf halt nen neuen und bau ihn ins alte gehäuse ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich hab mit 16 auch einen gekriegt - aber nur für die schule...
das ende vom lied war mein daddy ist die ganze zeit an meinem rechner gewesen und hat cod gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> kauf ihn dir einfach, rechtlich darfst du das
> sie werden ihn ja nicht kaputt machen, wenn er mal da steht
> 
> ansonsten macht doch ein deal. die meisten teenies sind faul. ich unterstell dir das mal auch
> ...



Naja mach das mit der Spühlmaschiene + Mülleimer
raustragen fast jeden Tag. Naja ich versuchs mal
was ich noch machen könnte. Gute idee dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Da Postet man einen Zitat aus der Bibel, der eigentlich mehr zur Belustigung als um einen wirklich ernsthaften Beitrag gedacht war, und man wird wieder gerade vollgeflamed, was die Kirche alles falsch gemacht hat...
> 
> Mein Gott...



Falsch! UNSER Gott! XD

Aber ansonsten haste recht.. ich glaube hier im Forum können wir ihn wohl leider durch zwei teilen....


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Ich denke, in diesem Forum über Religigionen zu reden, ist sinnlos. Es gibt hier viel mehr nicht-Gläubige (dazu zähl ich mich auch) als Gläubige.
Also lasst das Theme einfach weg, auch weil es einfach nicht in den Thread passt. Er bekommt sein Pc auch nicht, wenn er fleissig beten geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. April 2009)

@ Benji9

Wieviel zahln sie dir in deiner Sekte für den Quatsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (30. April 2009)

Meine Lösung:
Geld nehmen, in den Laden gehen, PC aussuchen, bezahlen, mitnehmen -> Mission successfull.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. April 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> Meine Lösung:
> Geld nehmen, in den Laden gehen, PC aussuchen, bezahlen, mitnehmen -> Mission successfull.



Meine Eltern würden sofort den Pc nehmen
und ihn zurückbringen oder sogar in den Müll werfen...

Echt kein Wizt.


Also das mit den Haushaltssachen erledigen hat nicht geklappt.

Habe gesagt das ich Spühlmaschiene ,Mülleimer und Getränke 
jeden Tag mache.


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand noch eine gute Idee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

Warte mit dem Kauf eines neuen Pc's. Such in deinem Freundeskreis nach Hardware, die sie nicht mehr benötigen, mit denen du dein Pc aufrüsten kannst. 
Wer weiss, vllt hat wer seine jezz schon gute grafikkarte gegen eine nochbessere ausgetauscht, und jezz benötigt er die Alte nicht mehr. Kannste auch ein wenig zahlen dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt zudem billiger, als einen Neukauf.

Edt: Dieser Thread könnte dir vllt weiterhelfen bei der Wahl, wie dein neuer Pc sein sollte. 

*Pc-Technik*

Ev, kannst du die Verantwortlichen dieses Threads ein paar fragen stellen, ob bestimmte Bausteine (die du im Kopf hast zu kaufen) wirklich lohnenswert sind oder ob sie einen besseren Tipp haben für dich. Oder du kaufst dir den vorgeschlagenen 450-Euro-PC.

Nur son kleiner Tipp^^


----------



## Duath (1. Mai 2009)

Eine neue Grafikkarte reicht bei deinem System erstmal vollkommen. Die kostet neu dann auch "nur" so 100-130€.

Vielleicht solltest du deinen Eltern sagen, dass du dich erkundigt und Informationen eingeholt hast, dass ein neuer PC nicht nötig wäre und eine neue Grafikkarte für mehrere Jahre ausreicht (ab 18 kannst du mit deinem Geld eh machen was du willst). Sag ihnen, dass es dein Geld wäre und dass du das nunmal für solche "größeren Dinge" angespart statt für irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten ausgegeben hast.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

denke mal deine eltern wissen was sie tun
es hat sicher einen guten grund wiso du es nicht darfst.

einfach so verbieten die dir sowas nicht.

sprich mit ihnen darüber wiso nicht was sie dagegen haben und wenn es gute gründe sind kauf dir keinen
bei schlechten gründen geb ihnen gründe wiso du ihn haben willst

ich brauchte damals einen neuen für die schule und den aller neusten den ich hab durft ich mir einfach so kaufen weils ja mein geld war. aber ich hätte nie nen pc einfach so gekauft.. rechtlich gesehen kannst du unter 18 nichts grosses kaufen ..)


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Du sollst nicht Lügen" - Die Bibel
> Willste noch ne Quelle?
> 
> Es hat einen Grund, warum sowas drin steht. Tu dir selbst nen Gefallen und beherzige meinen Beitrag
> ...



ich bitte dich .. du darfst nicht töten ... hach ja glaubenskriege waren ehm friedlich und niemand ist gestorben..
die bibel ist ein buch voller wiedersprüche und nonsens ..


----------



## Davatar (1. Mai 2009)

Leute ich diskutiere mit Euch noch so gern über Glaubenskriege, aber hier gehört das nun echt nicht rein. Wenn Ihr das wollt eröffnet nen neuen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Deine Eltern darauf hinzuweisen dass Du Dir das Geld *mühsam* zusammengespart hast hilft ev. auch ein Bisschen.
Ansonsten wenns nach all diesen Ratschlägen hier nicht funktioniert wirst Du wohl auf den neuen PC verzichten müssen.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auch noch mehr Beiträge geschrieben. Im Zweiten Beitrag sogar drinne, das es genug OffTopic war und niht zu driskussions teht! Minas Tirit: Lies den Thread fertig und lass das flamen. Ich glaube an Gott und kann mich nicht beklagen. Zudem nehm ich an, dass du die Bibel wohl nicht gelesen hast. 

Flames über ein Buch, das man nicht gelesen hat... erkennt wer den Widerspruch?

Aber egal,d as war mein LETZTER Beitrag zu diesem Thema. Is ja OFf-Topic.



Zum Topic: Mir fällt nix mehr ein, was dir weiterhelfen könnte. Ausser, das du bei der Wahrheit bleiben solltest.
Darum hab ich keinen Grund mehr hier weiterzuschreiben und verfolge diesen thread nurnoch. esseidenn mir fällt doch noch was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ernsthaft überlegt ob ich die Religion bezogenen Beiträge löschen soll, um den Thread seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung zuzuführen, aber es spricht mal wieder der Humanist aus mir. Also lasse ich alles wie gehabt und belasse es bei dem kleinen Hinweis, doch nun wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen.

Enttäuscht mit nicht....


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. Mai 2009)

Mein Kumpel (eigentlich erst 12) hat sich für
knapp 400&#8364; einen neuen Pc gekauft und hat
von seinem alten Pc noch paar Sachen wie Motherboard 
(was ich brauche) übrig. Vielleicht schenkt er mir diese Sachen
werde ihn mal fragen.


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2009)

Wenns nich klappt, warte bis du 18 bist und kauf dir dann nen neuen. ^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenns nich klappt, warte bis du 18 bist und kauf dir dann nen neuen. ^^



Haha war der lustig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Höre ich pbrigens auch zuoft von meinen Eltern.


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Haha war der lustig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja letztenendes ist es auch gar nicht so dumm.
Als Kind/Jugendlicher sicher schwer zu verstehen, aber deine Eltern sagen das nicht umsonst.

Ein PC ist nicht alles und wenn du halt noch 2 Jahre wartest und dann einen neuen kaufen kannst, freuste dich umso mehr. Klar ists erstmal scheisse, aber naja... muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## dalai (1. Mai 2009)

Sag du hast das geld mühsam zusammengespart, verkaufst deinen alten und sage du wirdt in den nächsten ferien min. 2 Wochen irgendwo arbeiten und Geld verdienen.
Sonst kannst du am besten deinen momentanen PC aufrüsten.

Oder 50 Aldi-billig-schrott-pc's für je 5 cent kaufen und sie ineinanderschrauben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Sag du hast das geld mühsam zusammengespart, verkaufst deinen alten und sage du wirdt in den nächsten ferien min. 2 Wochen irgendwo arbeiten und Geld verdienen.
> Sonst kannst du am besten deinen momentanen PC aufrüsten.




Also das mit dem zusammensparen kann ich vergessen
habe ich auch shcon versucht. Das Problem dabei war
das ich jeden Monat von meinen Eltern udn meiner Großmutter Geld
auf mein Konto bekomme. 


Außerdem darf ich den "älteren" Pc von meinem
Kumpel nichtmal für *30&#8364;* kaufen. Dieser
hat einen viel besseren Prozessor, ein Motherboard für
DDR2 und eine Grafikkarte HD 3XXX.


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

Also im prinzip sieht dein System ja gar nicht so schlecht aus, tausch doch einfach die Grafikkarte aus und den Arbeitsspeicher vielleicht noch etwas aufstocken und dann solltest du die meisten Games eigentlich auf vernünftigem Detaillevel zocken können. Und die Eltern werden gar nichts merken....es sei denn die schrauben deinen PC auf um zu sehen ob immer noch die gleicehn komponenten drin sind, aber das bezweifel ich doch stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

leorc schrieb:


> Also im prinzip sieht dein System ja gar nicht so schlecht aus, tausch doch einfach die Grafikkarte aus und den Arbeitsspeicher vielleicht noch etwas aufstocken und dann solltest du die meisten Games eigentlich auf vernünftigem Detaillevel zocken können. Und die Eltern werden gar nichts merken....es sei denn die schrauben deinen PC auf um zu sehen ob immer noch die gleicehn komponenten drin sind, aber das bezweifel ich doch stark
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm mal schaun...

Mein KUmpel hat ja seinen älteren Pc noch
vielleicht schenkt er mir ihn sogar.


----------



## Night falls (2. Mai 2009)

> Außerdem darf ich den "älteren" Pc von meinem
> Kumpel nichtmal für 30€ kaufen. Dieser
> hat einen viel besseren Prozessor, ein Motherboard für
> DDR2 und eine Grafikkarte HD 3XXX.



Mit welcher Begründung? Jedenfalls siehts dann ganz finster aus...


----------



## EspCap (2. Mai 2009)

Naja, aber wenn du den von deinem Kumpel relativ günstig kaufen könntest (unter 100 Euro) machs einfach und baus in dein altes Gehäuse. Wenn nicht so viel von deinem Konto fehlt (garantiert lesen die deine Kontoauszüge bei dem was ich hier so les ^^ ) fällt es ja nicht so auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn du den von deinem Kumpel relativ günstig kaufen könntest (unter 100 Euro) machs einfach und baus in dein altes Gehäuse. Wenn nicht so viel von deinem Konto fehlt (garantiert lesen die deine Kontoauszüge bei dem was ich hier so les ^^ ) fällt es ja nicht so auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ich spreche mit meinem Kumpel sobald er wieder da ist.
So um die 30 &#8364; bekomme ich ihn wie gesagt
un nein meine Eltern lesen *nicht* meine Kontoauszüge.
Was ich bei den allen Sachen schon komisch finde.


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Ganz ehrlich trau dich mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Eltern haben  mir auch oft was verboten ich hab es trotzdem gemacht und bis heute haben sie nichts Gemerkt ^^
Wobei ich sagen muss ich habe nicht die dümmsten Eltern


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich trau dich mal was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja aber wenn die immer
sauer werden und genervt wenn ich was
mit Pc Kauf rede und ich glaub die bringen den Pc
wirklich zurück. Das mit meinem Kumpel mach ich natürlich.


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

Ja sowas auffälliges wie nen neuen PC kaufen würde ich jetzt auch nicht machen ich meinte eigentlich auch das mit deinem Freund am besten nimmst  die dreißig 30€ gehst mit einem Rucksack zu dem drückst das Geld dem in die Hand und baust die Sachen raus und verpackst die weich und dann in den Rucksack am besten noch Schulsachen drin haben und deinen Eltern  sagen machst mit dem Hausaufgaben und die Sachen kannst du bei dir einbauen wen deine Eltern nicht da sind


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Ja sowas auffälliges wie nen neuen PC kaufen würde ich jetzt auch nicht machen ich meinte eigentlich auch das mit deinem Freund am besten nimmst  die dreißig 30&#8364; gehst mit einem Rucksack zu dem drückst das Geld dem in die Hand und baust die Sachen raus und verpackst die weich und dann in den Rucksack am besten noch Schulsachen drin haben und deinen Eltern  sagen machst mit dem Hausaufgaben und die Sachen kannst du bei dir einbauen wen deine Eltern nicht da sind



Ja das ist ja kein Problem...

Ich geh ja bald zu ihm da werde ichs dann ja sehn.


----------



## Vartez (2. Mai 2009)

OK ^^


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, ich weiss jezz, was für ein Problem deine Eltern haben. Die haben schlicht keine Ahnung von Pc's und wissen nicht, wie damit umgehen, wenn du plötzlich anfangen willst, Sachen zu tun, wovon sie keine Ahnung haben. Ihr Unwissen bringt Angst, und Angst hält dich vor Freiheiten ab. Letzden Endes wollen sie dir nur helfen. Aber sie wissen nicht, wie. 
Vllt haben auch die medien ihre Ängste berechtigt mit den ganzen "Jugendlicher stirbt an Überdosis WoW. Hatte keinen Schlaf" oder "Die Sucht beim Pc wird grösser. Eltern verlieren ihre Kinder wegen dem Computer"

Die Angst hält uns davor ab, vernünftig zu denken und handeln.

Versuche, sie "der Kunst des Pc-Bedienens" einzuweihen, und zeige ihnen, wie ein Pc ihnen nützen könnte. Wenn sie wissen, woran sie sind, werden sie auch bessere Entscheidungen fällen können, und dies wird euch beiden helfen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich weiss jezz, was für ein Problem deine Eltern haben. Die haben schlicht keine Ahnung von Pc's und wissen nicht, wie damit umgehen, wenn du plötzlich anfangen willst, Sachen zu tun, wovon sie keine Ahnung haben. Ihr Unwissen bringt Angst, und Angst hält dich vor Freiheiten ab. Letzden Endes wollen sie dir nur helfen. Aber sie wissen nicht, wie.
> Vllt haben auch die medien ihre Ängste berechtigt mit den ganzen "Jugendlicher stirbt an Überdosis WoW. Hatte keinen Schlaf" oder "Die Sucht beim Pc wird grösser. Eltern verlieren ihre Kinder wegen dem Computer"
> 
> Die Angst hält uns davor ab, vernünftig zu denken und handeln.
> ...



Ja sie haben keine Ahnung von Pcs das ist richitg.
Meine Mutter meint immer das ich schon einen habe etc.

Ich habe ihr schon gesagt das er zu langsam
für heutzutage sei und zu lahm und das alle anderen
bessere PCs haben ,aber das interessiert sie nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn deine Eltern auf stur schalten und nicht willens sind, sich Informationen über Pc's und so zu sammeln, hast du den Kampf verloren...

was meint ihr?


----------



## Death_Master (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn Gott nicht will, dass du einen PC bekommst, musst du das akzeptieren. Er ist für die Entscheidungen deiner Eltern verantwortlich, daher ist es sein Wille, dass du dir keinen kaufen darfst. Die Sache sollte damit gegessen sein.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Sich mit einer solchen antwort zu begnügen, dürfte aber reichlich schwer sein^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sich mit einer solchen antwort zu begnügen, dürfte aber reichlich schwer sein^^



Oh ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Wenn Gott nicht will, dass du einen PC bekommst, musst du das akzeptieren. Er ist für die Entscheidungen deiner Eltern verantwortlich, daher ist es sein Wille, dass du dir keinen kaufen darfst. Die Sache sollte damit gegessen sein.



Was ist denn das für eine gequirlte Scheisse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber nicht dein Ernst oder? ^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

Also hab jetzt mit meinem Kumpel geredet.
Er hat gesagt er gibt seinen Pc seinen Eltern
zum arbeiten. War natürlich enttäuscht weil
er mich schon vorher ein Angebot gemacht hat.


Naja jetzt steht ich dumm da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte nochmal konkret fragen: Für was genau brauchst du einen neuen Pc? Und bitte jezz ganz genau!


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal konkret fragen: Für was genau brauchst du einen neuen Pc? Und bitte jezz ganz genau!



Ja um Games zu spielen.

Da World of Warcraft ruckelt schon ganz schön 
(egal wo ich da bin) auf den niedrigsten Details
und neuere Games kann ich komplett vergessen.

Meine Freunde wollen mit mir neue Games zocken ,aber
das geht ja leider nicht und lachen oft wegen meinem Pc.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Dann brauchst du keinen neuen Pc. Es wäre Geldverschwendung. Is irgendwie das gleiche wie mit: "Ich brauche neue Kleider!" obwohl man ein Regal voll mit intakten Kleidern hat.
Oder "Ich brauche Zigaretten", ob man die wirklich braucht, sei mal dahingestellt. 

Lass dich zu keinem Kauf zwingen. Ein neuer Pc is schön und gut, aber vorallem in deinem alter (die auch mein alter ist^^) sollte man sein Geld wohlüberlegter investieren.

Ein neuer Pc ist schön und gut, aber eine Investition, die vergeht. Und dir dazu nicht noch mehr Geld einbringt^^

Meine Meinung. Es ist immer noch deine Entscheidung, ob du einen neuen "brauchst" oder nicht.

Ich habe vor nen halben Jahr, auch nen neuen Mac gebraucht (hab nen MacMini). Mein jetziger ist über 4 Jahre alt und hatte immer wieder Ruckler in WoW. In Dalaran oder Shathrat getraute ich mich gar nicht mehr. Hinzu kommt, dass er immer öfters, einfach so ins Standby verfiel. 
Ich sagte mir auch, "ich brauche einen neuen Pc!" und hatte gute Gründe: Er taugt nicht zum Spielen aktueller Spiele (nunja, hab Mac, also konnte ich fast nichts spielen!). Er taugt nicht , für Animes schauen oder Youtube-filmchen, da er immer überhitzte.
Ich konnte fast nichts damit machen, ausser halt schreiben und lesen ( der Grund, warum ich aktiv im Buffed-Forum wurde!)

Später befand ich mich im Gespräch mit ein paar Buffies im Irc-Chats und ich schilderte mein problem mit den Standbys, die immer kamen, wenn mein Pc sich überhitzte. Wir kamen zu dem Schluss, dass ich mein MacMini (der wirklich klein is) mal kräftig durchputzen muss, und tadaaaa! Jezz funzt er wieder einwandfrei für mein liebtes Hobby: Animes guggen^^

Mein Mac is wieder intakt und ich musste keinen Cent  dafür ausgeben. Mit WoW hab ich vor ein paar Monaten aufgehört und spiele jezz hauptsächlich Warcraft III. 

Und jezz kann ich mir mein Geld noch länger sparen, für einen noch besseren Pc^^(der definitiv kein MAC wird! Ich will spielen können!!!!!!!)  ( . )  ,.,  ( * )


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Pc is schön und gut, aber vorallem in deinem alter (die auch mein alter ist^^) sollte man sein Geld wohlüberlegter investieren.



Ja da brauche ich ja eigentlich alles.

Der unetrschied zu einem neuen ist nur
Gehäuse ,Festplatte und Laufwerke.

Für einen neuen Prozessor brauche ich ein neues Motherboard.
Für neuen Arbeitsspeicher (bei mir geht nur DDR1 und brauche DDR2) brauche
ich auch ein neues Motherboard. Denke für eine Grafikkarte auch.

Das würde glaube ich fast soviel kosten wie ein neuer Pc.


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Für einen neuen Prozessor brauche ich ein neues Motherboard.
> Für neuen Arbeitsspeicher (bei mir geht nur DDR1 und brauche DDR2) brauche
> ich auch ein neues Motherboard. Denke für eine Grafikkarte auch.
> 
> Das würde glaube ich fast soviel kosten wie ein neuer Pc.



Sobald du ein wesentliches Teil erneuerst, also z.B. das Mainboard, IST es bereits ein neuer PC. Oder denkst du man wechselt alle 2-3 Jahre sämtliche Laufwerke und Festplatten?
Wenn deine Eltern deine Kontoauszüge, bzw. deinen Kontostand nicht überwachen geh doch einfach in nen Laden, kauf dir neue Hardware und baue diese ein, wenn deine Eltern nicht da sind.

Wo ist denn jetzt noch das Problem? Man kann sich aber auch anstellen...


----------

